# West Michigan - Metal Plessis v plow



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

For sale $2750.00 https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1972910039457176&id=100002145973158


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Come with mounting?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

kid28 said:


> Come with mounting?


It has a John Deere attachment. We used it on a 3720.


----------

